# Hauling PA trailer to OH legally



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Some of the boats that interest me at located in PA. These are private owners, but how do I pull the boat from PA to OH without getting a ticket in both states?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe that as long as you have the paperwork from the title transfer for that day, you are ok. But to be sure, I'd call your local state barracks and one in PA and see what they say.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve been stopped by the high way patrol showed them I just purchased the rig and was sent on my way. 99% of the time you,ll never be stopped. towed my erie boat for most the summer and never new the plate was gone.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah you can talk your way out of that one...no need to do anything until you get it back to ohio...and yes its legal...you're gonna have some type of paperwork/title saying you bought it right?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not a boat but bought a truck out of Alabama. 
In lieu of getting a 30 day tag from Ala. I got a permit from their BMV to drive vehicle here to Ohio that cleared me through all states.
To avoid any issues while on the road, If it were me, I'd call the BMV in PA to find out their requirements.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Bought a travel trailer over in mid PA a couple years ago. Went to local bmv agent to get title transferred and they issued a temp tag that I brought it home on.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

or do what most do and don't admit, use a plate from another trailer


----------



## miknad10 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bought boat in PA .CHECKED WITH STATE PARTROL.ALLOWED ONE WAY TRIP ON BILL OF SALE.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

When we bought our new boat and trailer we were told the bill of sale is valid as the boat and trailer registration for 45 days. Go get a receipt book from the dollar store and fill one out and have the seller sign it. With that and the title you will certainly have no issues on the one trip.

Also, in the state of Ohio you do not need to register your boat trailer if it never travels more than 10 miles from your home.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> or do what most do and don't admit, use a plate from another trailer


He said he wanted to do it legally...in reality all he has to do is haul it home with a bill of sale...thats it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> When we bought our new boat and trailer we were told the bill of sale is valid as the boat and trailer registration for 45 days. Go get a receipt book from the dollar store and fill one out and have the seller sign it. With that and the title you will certainly have no issues on the one trip.
> 
> Also, in the state of Ohio you do not need to register your boat trailer if it never travels more than 10 miles from your home.


I've never heard that about boat trailer registration...interesting.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

OrangeMilk said:


> When we bought our new boat and trailer we were told the bill of sale is valid as the boat and trailer registration for 45 days. Go get a receipt book from the dollar store and fill one out and have the seller sign it. With that and the title you will certainly have no issues on the one trip.
> 
> Also, in the state of Ohio you do not need to register your boat trailer if it never travels more than 10 miles from your home.


Never heard or read that before . Where did you see that?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

FAB said:


> Never heard or read that before . Where did you see that?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he's wrong.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say he's wrong.


Nope, not wrong at all. We were asked that when we picked up the boat. We were told that it is basically for people who keep their boat docked and put it in the water once a year and take it out once a year traveling to and from a nearby storage facility. However, the law simply reads "traveling less than 10 miles" and Not "twice a year."

PM me and I'll give you the number of lady that told us this, you know someone who literally does boat registration and titles every single day for a living, one would figure she would know what she was talking about.

You, Shad Rap, simply typed a sentence on an internet forum without doing any research so I will absolutely take her word over yours. Go find a different limb.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I bought my trophy in Jacksonville Florida. I just hooked and drove straight thru back to Ohio, no tag and never got stopped. asked about it at Ohio DMV and lady said I was good because I had the title and just bought the rig.
id just hook and drive it home.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> Nope, not wrong at all. We were asked that when we picked up the boat. We were told that it is basically for people who keep their boat docked and put it in the water once a year and take it out once a year traveling to and from a nearby storage facility. However, the law simply reads "traveling less than 10 miles" and Not "twice a year."
> 
> PM me and I'll give you the number of lady that told us this, you know someone who literally does boat registration and titles every single day for a living, one would figure she would know what she was talking about.
> 
> You, Shad Rap, simply typed a sentence on an internet forum without doing any research so I will absolutely take her word over yours. Go find a different limb.


I could care less...lol...you sure thats not if the trailer is under a certain length?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

He's right but wrong. It states less than 10 miles AND under 25mph. Kinda like a farm trailer. Exceed either of those= illegal.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> He's right but wrong. It states less than 10 miles AND under 25mph. Kinda like a farm trailer. Exceed either of those= illegal.


Ok well...I was right then, he was wrong...that wouldnt include a boat trailer...if someone who deals with boat registration told him that without telling him the other half of the law thats funny....


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Ok well...I was right then, he was wrong...that wouldnt include a boat trailer...if someone who deals with boat registration told him that without telling him the other half of the law thats funny....





Cajunsaugeye said:


> He's right but wrong. It states less than 10 miles AND under 25mph. Kinda like a farm trailer. Exceed either of those= illegal.


That would be under the definition of a motor vehicle, it exempts trailers that are specifically designed and used solely for the purpose of transporting a boat from a storage facility to a marina and in and around the marina when drawn or towed at a speed less then 25 mph for a distance not to exceed 10 miles. It is referring to the hydraulic trailers you see being used to take boats to the lift at the marina, not highway use boat trailers. That's ORC 4501.01 sec. B. It might also be argued that a trailer you use in the spring to take your boat to the marina less than 10 miles away and at a speed of less than 25 mph would also be exempt but I would not want to test that claim.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

FAB said:


> That would be under the definition of a motor vehicle, it exempts trailers that are specifically designed and used solely for the purpose of transporting a boat from a storage facility to a marina and in and around the marina when drawn or towed at a speed less then 25 mph for a distance not to exceed 10 miles. It is referring to the hydraulic trailers you see being used to take boats to the lift at the marina, not highway use boat trailers. That's ORC 4501.01 sec. B. It might also be argued that a trailer you use in the spring to take your boat to the marina less than 10 miles away and at a speed of less than 25 mph would also be exempt but I would not want to test that claim.


Well the under 25mph would exclude a guy just towing his boat to the lake for an afternoon of fishing...unless of course you'd wanna piss a bunch of people off...the law still wasnt designed for a normal boat trailer being pulled by a vehicle regardless...


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Well the 25mph would exclude a guy just towing his boat to the lake for an afternoon of fishing...unless of course you'd wanna piss a bunch of people off...the law still wasnt designed for a normal boat trailer being pulled by a vehicle regardless...


Correct.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> Nope, not wrong at all. We were asked that when we picked up the boat. We were told that it is basically for people who keep their boat docked and put it in the water once a year and take it out once a year traveling to and from a nearby storage facility. However, the law simply reads "traveling less than 10 miles" and Not "twice a year."
> 
> PM me and I'll give you the number of lady that told us this, you know someone who literally does boat registration and titles every single day for a living, one would figure she would know what she was talking about.
> 
> You, Shad Rap, simply typed a sentence on an internet forum without doing any research so I will absolutely take her word over yours. Go find a different limb.


Hey Orange, that lady you're talking about is stupid why the heck would I want to call her??..thats a pretty stout limb I'm on...I'll stay here.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Gets complicated from what I read here. I was looking at a boat around Sharon, PA and wanted to bring it home to near Rogers, OH. Once the boat is legally home I can do all the registering, etc. here on Ohio. This is a one time thing.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Star1pup said:


> Gets complicated from what I read here. I was looking at a boat around Sharon, PA and wanted to bring it home to near Rogers, OH. Once the boat is legally home I can do all the registering, etc. here on Ohio. This is a one time thing.


Not complicated...just haul it home...


----------



## Lake Boat (Aug 21, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Not complicated...just haul it home...


Ive bought many boats in Fiorida,just drive home,title and bill of sale in hand.No problem.


----------

